# Guitar kits



## Gmon (Dec 27, 2008)

I have never built a guitar but would like to try. I have been looking at the Martin guitar kits as a starting point to try and learn (get my hands into it). I was wondering if any body had experience with them and is this a good place to start. I have know time frame just want to enjoy and create something. Thanks


----------



## House Guitars (Jan 4, 2010)

Personally I don't have experience with the Martin kits. However I have heard that they are good quality kits. Kits are an excellent way to try building a guitar. The advantage to kit building is that you generally don't need the specialized tooling that is required to build a guitar from scratch. Many kits will come with the sides bent, fretboard slotted, etc. You may also want to consider the kits from StewMac. One nice thing about the StewMac guitar kits is that they include an instructional DVD. This can be really helpful as you get to see the different steps demonstrated for you.

Josh


----------



## Rich Rice (Feb 5, 2008)

I can't comment on the Martin kits either. I built a StewMac dread kit, and posted a build thread here.

http://www.tdpri.com/forum/acoustic-heaven/76564-dreadnaught-build-progress.html

I learned a ton from that build, and much of the experience has leaked into my electric builds. Excellent kit, tremendous guitar.


----------



## mansfield (Dec 23, 2009)

Rich, thanks for sharing the link to your build. I enjoyed reading it a lot.:smile:


----------



## Rich Rice (Feb 5, 2008)

My pleasure. It was good build, and I wanted to provide almost a "how-to" guide. I'm doing another acoustic right now, not that I need one- just because it was really fun.

Gmon, I would recommend that you check out http://www.kitguitarsforum.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Dieter Billinger (May 25, 2009)

The Martin kits offered over the internet are usually a pretty good deal and can be assembled by anyone with an aptitude for woodworking and of course the right tools. The tools is the tricky part since without them you won't be able to glue the top and back to the sides nor will you be able to fret the neck or do the final setup. 
Here is a list of the things you will need to start building 

1- a guitar form or mold in order to assemble the sides to the neck block and the end block. 
2 - at least 3 dozen clothes pins or small plastic spring clamps available at most dollar stores.
3 - Carpenters (yellow) glue. this is used for all body joints. Don't ever use liquid hide glue on a guiar. It isn't strong enough. 
4 - several grip clamps
5 - The bridge and neck joint as well as the fingerboard are glued with hot hide glue. This allows for future disassembly if needed. 
6 - flush cutters for fret ends.
7- fret and fingerboard leveling files
8 - fret beveling file
9 - fret dressing files
10 - fret crowning files
11 - fret hammer 

These tools are all available at luthier supply houses but at a cost considerably more than the cost of the kit. Making guitars even from kits is an expensive hobby. 

best regards
Dieter Billinger.


----------



## fetellier (Jan 14, 2007)

I got into luthiery 4 years ago with a Martin OM cutaway kit, I upgraded the binding to curly maple and the purfling to herringbone, this can be done with very few tools though you will end up spening more than you think before the guitar is playable. I would advise joining the OLF http://www.luthiersforum.com it is a great resource for building info. There are some photos of my kit build on my webshots http://community.webshots.com/user/cloudbustermac also there are some photos and sound clips of my 4th and 5th builds on photobucket http://s190.photobucket.com/albums/z228/fetellier/2009 Guitar builds/

Fred Tellier


----------



## Gmon (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone on the feed back. I was wondering of the quality of the parts of the martin build kit were as well as the instructions. Thanks


----------



## Rich Rice (Feb 5, 2008)

mansfield said:


> Rich, thanks for sharing the link to your build. I enjoyed reading it a lot.:smile:


You're quite welcome. It's a really fun kit, and you will never be the same after having done one.


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

For Martin kits the directions are not the best, stewmac has a DVD and better instructions. Bill Cory has a book on martins and another book on other kits, check out his site as it has everything to do with kits.... http://www.kitguitarsforum.com/forum/index.php or kitguitar.com. I own both books and they are really good! 

Regards Ian


----------

